# What have I got??



## HANGEYE (Mar 23, 2015)

I have an old Dentist chair that I want to get out of my garage. I don't know what it is worth or how to find out. I have tried for 2 days to find info on the internet, but I can't find anything but similar pictures. Can anyone point me in the right direction?

Thanks
HANGEYE
Doug


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 23, 2015)

Cool looking chair.
I would turn it in to an electric chair for Halloween.


----------



## Tallpine (Mar 23, 2015)

Pretty interesting. Any markings anywhere? On old ones like that it may be cast into it somewhere. Even check underneath the pedestal.


----------



## JMichael (Mar 24, 2015)

I know the older barber chairs are worth big bucks after they're restored but I've never seen or heard of anyone doing anything with dentist chairs before this.


----------



## lovedr79 (Mar 24, 2015)

tattoo artists use them. not sure if they are worth much though. the barber chairs that are restored bring big money.


----------



## kofkorn (Mar 24, 2015)

Mount that thing in your boat as a fighting chair


----------



## KMixson (Mar 24, 2015)

At first glance I would have thought that was a barbers chair. A dentist chair would have had more attachments and points for adding attachments. From the little research I have done on it, it may be a dentist chair. A company called Ritter has some dentist chairs that had similar style armrest as yours. It is hard to research in depth with not a lot to go on. Are there numbers anywhere on it like forging numbers or casting numbers? Are there any markings anywhere on it? What materials is it made from? Are the controls mechanical or hydraulic?


----------



## HANGEYE (Mar 24, 2015)

KMixson said:


> At first glance I would have thought that was a barbers chair. A dentist chair would have had more attachments and points for adding attachments. From the little research I have done on it, it may be a dentist chair. A company called Ritter has some dentist chairs that had similar style armrest as yours. It is hard to research in depth with not a lot to go on. Are there numbers anywhere on it like forging numbers or casting numbers? Are there any markings anywhere on it? What materials is it made from? Are the controls mechanical or hydraulic?




I just came in from the garage. After tipping it on it's side and searching top to bottom, I could not find any forging marks, casting marks or stampings. It is made of iron and the foot activated pedal on the bottom (you can see it in the picture) is hydraulic to raise and lower the chair. The head rest is adjusted by a slide bar and secured with a large wing nut. The back rest is adjusted with a rack gear and lever lock. 

If more pictures are needed, I can post them on Wednesday.

Thanks for the help so far.
Doug


----------



## slick (Mar 24, 2015)

There is a TV show call "American Restoration" on History channel. I have watched a few times. He seems to know his stuff. You may be able to check his web site for pictures or maybe some contact info.


----------



## HANGEYE (Mar 24, 2015)

slick said:


> There is a TV show call "American Restoration" on History channel. I have watched a few times. He seems to know his stuff. You may be able to check his web site for pictures or maybe some contact info.




Thanks for the idea. I don't watch much TV but I do remember seeing that show a while back. I'll see what I can find.

Thanks 
Doug


----------



## HANGEYE (Mar 24, 2015)

slick, I went to the site, but I didn't have any luck. Probably due to my lack of working this computer machine. #-o 

And the search continues.

Doug


----------



## slick (Mar 24, 2015)

www.ricksrestorations.com 
This is his website


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Mar 25, 2015)

That's right! Rick's Restorations. He does some really nice work. He'd know.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 25, 2015)

What makes you think it's a dentist's chair rather than a barber's chair ??


----------



## Snowshoe (Mar 25, 2015)

It looks more like a Barber's chair.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 25, 2015)

DocWatson said:


> What makes you think it's a dentist's chair rather than a barber's chair ??


At one time the town barber was the town dentist.


----------



## muzikman (Mar 25, 2015)

Here's a similar one.
I tend to agree it looks to be a dentists chair, due to the design of the arm rest supports.
Barbers chairs have a different style support for the arms. These are usually the first and most obvious identifying characteristics.

The lack of "attachments" as was mentioned before is not uncommon on the older ones, as simplicity was the norm, especially for those professionals who couldn't afford the ones with "all the bells and whistles".


----------



## muzikman (Mar 25, 2015)

....after doing a bit more research, it seems that the "common" style of these chairs - like yours - sell for around $300 or so in GOOD condition.
Yours looks pretty rough, so it you found an interested party, I wouldn't expect an offer of any more than $25-$30 bucks.

However, this is just one guys opinion!


----------



## HANGEYE (Mar 26, 2015)

I took pictures of the chair to the local barber and dentist. Neither could give me any good info on the chair (they are both kind of young, in their early 50s) so I am going to go to some local antique shops. If I get any good info, I'll post it here. This is turning into an interesting hunt, and when all is said and done I'm going to sell it. It is taking up valuable real estate in my garage.

Thanks to all for your input.

Doug


----------



## JMichael (Mar 26, 2015)

Maybe it was someones attempt at a dual purpose chair that they could sell to both dental and barber market.


----------



## DocWatson (Mar 28, 2015)

I'd say you have a dentist chair based on this from Wikipedia...
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L._Do..._Stephen's_R.C._Church_in_Cayuga,_Ontario.jpg


----------



## KMixson (Mar 28, 2015)

Based on my recent research on this chair, I find that typically dentist chairs have a low back and two small headrest. This chair has a high back and one headrest which makes me think it is a barbers chair. The headrest on this chair looks to be one piece, but does it fold in half at the middle? I see a line down the middle that may be where it folds. Dentist chairs typically have this hourglass style armrest which this chair has. Barbers chairs typically have a two post style armrest from what I gather. Dentist chairs seem to have more gadgets on them than barbers chairs and this looks to be a simple chair. It looks to be a cross between the two in my opinion. Salon chairs seem to be a little more foo-foo than barber chairs and I don't think this chair is new enough to be the salon period.


----------

